# Where would your furry live?



## Nightfire (Jul 14, 2008)

My furry would live in a lake and sleep behind a waterfall in a big forest. But a second place would be in the desert(in a small spring).


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2008)

Where I live now. I like where l live and my furry would fit in easy here too.


----------



## Jack (Jul 14, 2008)

in the woods by a river, in a nice 2 story log cabin - 1 mile out of town. (this is also my dream house.) also he does not live like a hermit.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 14, 2008)

romeing the mountains with his dog red working whare he can and moving along


----------



## horndawg (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell. It's the only place you can yiff anymore.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 14, 2008)

A house.


SHOCK HORROR!


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Under a bridge, where trolls live of course...


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 14, 2008)

army barracks his house got bunrt down


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2008)

New York City.

Center of the universe.

Times are shitty, but I'm pretty sure they can't get worse.

It's a comfort to know, when you're singing the hit the road blues, that anywhere else you could possibly go after New York would be: a pleasure cruise.


----------



## Auros (Jul 14, 2008)

In a fairly large house located in the mountains of a cold winter climate by a river that is secluded from urban civilization.


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 14, 2008)

Most of my furs are city furs. Their times would depend on the setting.


----------



## Dorin (Jul 14, 2008)

As for me... In the mountains... Called Frostbound Valley.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd be somewhere where there are cliffs, caves and blue skies.  Somewhere like the "home" I remember my dragonselves liking.  Probably somewhere around Arizona/someplace with a dry desert climate.


----------



## Witchy-Wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack said:


> in the woods by a river, in a nice 2 story log cabin - 1 mile out of town. (this is also my dream house.) also he does not live like a hermit.




Ditto to this! I love being out of town but i could not live without a borders, barnes and noble, or a library. I love the food court at the mall too ^.~


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 14, 2008)

Various inns, hotel rooms, temporary quarters, or if she's shit out of luck, Ceceil just sleeps in her robot's cockpit.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

Ideally? Lexington Kentucky, or a suburb thereof.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

in a beach house in a cove of the abyssl garden with her mate litz. right next to her dragons cave


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 14, 2008)

it a small apartment in the city


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 14, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> A house.
> 
> 
> SHOCK HORROR!



NO! THIS CANNOT BE TRUE.


----------



## Sheikra (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a Lair, the Sky... Iam So boring


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I'm torn between some areas.

A nice and vibrant cartoony forest, like in "Horton Hears a Who" or The Wuzzles.

Or a nice and quiet suburban area.

Or why not a nice and vibrant cartoony forest in midst of a quiet suburban area? One of those three should work.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahem.  *points to location*  He would live there.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Never though where he might live... I'd say in the woods hiding from people who try to squeeze him to death from being so cute. ^^


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oslo, Norway is where he is usually.
He summers in Hammerfest, Norway.
Went to the Netherlands once. He liked it there.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually, he already lives in a small town that he really hates and wants to leave because he is bored with it, opposite of me. I live in a small city and I don't wanna go anywhere cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 15, 2008)

In his castle. Screw being modest


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 15, 2008)

My furry lives somewhere here on Fursona Persona's it's said :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

It's so obvious--isn't it?


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 15, 2008)

My fursona lives in a converted loft inside the fictitous fortress city fo Satellite City 29. The place was originally a large Auto Repair Shop that went under and he bought it dirt cheap; the places is still equipped with the lifts and heavy auto shop equipment, plus he added a machine shop and space for his cars. He uses a cargo elevator to get to the second floor, which he converted in a very cozy loft with all the luxuries a man could ever want...

His apartment has that semi-industrial decor look to it, but his bedroom's decor is Japanese influenced; plus a good sized room in a corner where he has his personaly armory, built from steel-reinforced concrete, like a bank vault.

He lives there with his mate, Kiara (still working on her character). Working on PS to make a blueprint of the layout.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 15, 2008)

Aeaea.


----------



## Madness (Jul 15, 2008)

In a quiet Village far away from civilization.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

In a place called Giga City. Looks like Indianapolis.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well i would live in a cabin in a nice quiet forest.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Well i would live in a cabin in a nice quiet forest.


 
OH! Live near me!!!


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Jul 15, 2008)

In a city somewhere, probebly the Gold Coast, where I live.


----------



## blanx (Jul 15, 2008)

in a little house in the forest of finland or alaska D:


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> OH! Live near me!!!



XD
Nightfire likes the whole world.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably in a roomy house somewhere in the forest by a spring. Near the city though, for when she gets lonely.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2008)

A place where short shorts, pink underwear, jockstraps, skimpy clothes, tighty whiteys, and panties are okay to be worn by boys, a.k.a Gaytown.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> XD
> Nightfire likes the whole world.


 
^.^ Yep!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Neko said:


> Probably in a roomy house somewhere in the forest by a spring. Near the city though, for when she gets lonely.


 
You won't get lonely I'll be with you in the lake!!


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 15, 2008)

amtrack88 said:


> Bikini Bottom



XD ... I'd either live there, or in Austrailia =3


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool, oldgrowth forests, or HOT, ROCKY DESERTS.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> In a place called Giga City. Looks like Indianapolis.


Remind me to avoid going there.  I kid, I kid...

If for whatever reason I couldn't live in Kentucky I'd be out west. Probably a remote shack in the middle of nowhere in Nevada. Mustang country.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Anywhere that can accomodate my size.


----------



## Fu (Jul 15, 2008)

In a house with other people. Probably on a sofa or a chair. With cushions.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> You won't get lonely I'll be with you in the lake!!


Awesome! *hugs* 
I could visit you under the waterfall. x3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> New York City.
> 
> Center of the universe.
> 
> ...


Worse? This shit hole is in it's GOOD times. Have you ever seen that Friday the 13th where they were in New York? That was a realistic representation of what it was in the 1980's. Housing is DAMN expensive, traffic, tourists, assholes, douchebags, the New York Yankees... All suck and you don't want to deal with it.

Seriously, go somewhere else. ANYWHERE else.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Neko said:


> Awesome! *hugs*
> I could visit you under the waterfall. x3


 
You could! *hugs back* I could teach you some things and you can teach me!!! ^.^


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I live in a thatched cottage in Oxfordshire,England, which is already pretty romantic, so I guess my fursona will have to live in his mother's basement to keep the balance.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

My serval fursona would live on the African Savanna, in a home that on the outside looks like a simple hut but on the inside is deceptively and ironically furnished with all the modern amenities and comforts of your typical American home. 

My velociraptor fursona would be found in the Mongolian deserts...probably in some cave, or wandering about from here to there making wherever she rests her home, from a city street to a fallen log in the forest.


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

seattle WA its my hometown and ill always miss it


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2008)

Up in the mountains away from any cities. I love the wilderness it's so peaceful.


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 18, 2008)

A house in the mountains with other furries living there. A city near-by so it wouldn't be isolated, and a river with a lake nearby.


----------



## NinjaWulf (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine would live in a dark forest and hide in the tree tops.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 19, 2008)

In a tent, he's always on the move. If he could have his ideal place, probably a cozy medium sized house right on the beach. Big fan of sun bathing.


----------



## Merp (Jul 19, 2008)

Most likely a loft in the city...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> New York City.
> 
> Center of the universe.
> 
> ...



Great rent reference! Mine would live Probably somewhere in New England, probably a city.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jul 20, 2008)

06 Kinsey Street.


----------



## wolfie! (Jul 22, 2008)

I live in a sort of industrial area, lots of cars and trucks, fumes and noise... I don't like it.

I'd love to live in the country, with a forest nearby and native animals around.
Lots of blue tongued lizards, because they're cute.

Wolfie!


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 22, 2008)

South London.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Any crowded city, he needs somewhere he can get lost in quickly.


----------



## Grey wolf leader (Jul 23, 2008)

mine would live in yellowstone national park where i can live free and protected but still wild.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, did not use PS, but I did a quick and dirty MS Paint layout of my fursona's home.

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/Sablelieger/Others/AlexsHome-1stfloor.jpg

First Floor Plan, including ground level and street.

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/Sablelieger/Others/AlexsHome-2ndfloor.jpg

Second Floor Plan.

The stuff is not up to scale, so some things might look bigger than the way it should be, but it gives you a rough idea of how Alex and Kiara live. Wish I had a place just like that; lol!


----------

